
“Strange metals,” a new state of matter - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-07-quantum-physicists-mystery-strange-metals.html
======
peter_d_sherman
"Even by the standards of quantum physicists, strange metals are just plain
odd.

The materials are related to _high-temperature superconductors_ and have
surprising connections to the properties of _black holes_.

Electrons in strange metals dissipate energy as fast as they're allowed to
under the laws of quantum mechanics, and the

 _electrical resistivity_ of a strange metal, unlike that of ordinary metals,
is _proportional to the temperature_."

(PDS: Which conversely means that the _conductivity_ \-- is _inversely
proporitional_...)

[...]

"The resulting theoretical model reveals the existence of strange metals as a
new state of matter bordering two previously known phases of matter:

 _Mott insulating spin glasses_ and _Fermi liquids_."

------
bookofjoe
>Linear resistivity and Sachdev-Ye-Kitaev (SYK) spin liquid behavior in a
quantum critical metal with spin-1/2 fermions

[https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2020/07/21/2003179117](https://www.pnas.org/content/early/2020/07/21/2003179117)

------
nn3
GPT-3 generated text?

Or maybe it's me, but I had a hard time getting the point of the article. It
just seems to ramble on.

